# esources for a beginner



## COF

I have a friend who wants to learn Turkish, but has no idea where to start as it's not a widely studied language. Are there any books I should suggest to him, and any advice?


----------



## spakh

cucu said:


> Unfortunately, Turkish hasn't got any ''Grammer Book''. But I can say that Turkish formatives are used end of the words so that it is difficult for an English or other similar language learners. I can suggest him or her that should start with visitting Turkish websites. And i want to some help...


Actually there are books for learners. I can recommend to search on web. Good luck..


----------



## cherine

There's also a great wealth of useful sites in the resources sticky. I hope you find them useful.


----------



## Josh_

As spakh said, there are many published books, including grammars:

"Turkish Grammar" by Geoffrey Lewis

"Turkish: A Comprehensive Grammar" by Celia Cerslake.

For an introduction I use and and recommend "Teach Yourself Turkish" by Asuman Celen-Pollard, David W. Pollard.

Recently published was "A Dictionary of Turkish Verbs: In Context and by Theme" by Ralph Jaeckel and Gulner Doganata Erciyes.  This has a wealth of information including a section of Turkish proverbs.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Sorry but I had to laugh my head off when I read cucu saying there is no published Turkish grammar book. No published on where, moon? 

I'm sure there are some courses in the UK, all you need to do is search or ask Turcology students if there are any. Since I don't have time right now, I only can provide you a better answer later. 

Google is always your friend, throw Turkish courses in X and you'll get best results.


----------



## badgrammar

COF said:


> I have a friend who wants to learn Turkish, but has no idea where to start as it's not a widely studied language. Are there any books I should suggest to him, and any advice?



There are a lot of excellent books (the Geoffrey Lewis is good, but alone it is not at all enough), plenty of published material, and as was said before, just google it!  There are Turkish groups and associations throughout the world, as Turks are very nomadic !  A great place to start on the web is at seslisozluk.com, it's the best web resource I've found....

It is a very difficult language for English speakers to learn, but very rewarding because it really gives your brain a workout!


----------



## Athena Dea

"It is a very difficult language for English speakers to learn, but very rewarding because it really gives your brain a workout!"

Don't be discouraged by the thought that Turkish is a very difficult language to learn. There are far more difficult languages learned by many people around the world. And personally, I love the fact that Turkish is quite simple in some respects, such as regular tenses, one easy rule about singularity/plurality, no change for male/female, etc.
I certainly agree that it is very rewarding to learn Turkish. Good luck for your friend.


----------

